# Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p.



## watchingfromafar (Jan 3, 2020)

*Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *

And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.

The people of America are deeply saddened by the loss of Human lives.

*Trump is “FIRED” !!!!!*​
As an American; I ask you _Iranians_,

please forgive us -
​Anyone agree/disagree with this approach-?
-


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Jihadists and Chinese IP thieves are not safe as long as Trump is in the White House!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Nancy needs to lead the House in a "Death to America! Death to Israel!  America is the Great Satan!" chant


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 3, 2020)

What, and leave us with Pence?

No thanks!


----------



## deannalw (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...




Go dump yourself in a wood chipper


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

deannalw said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> > *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> ...


He is watchingfromafar...   Gives us a hint of who he actually is.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

This was not an irrational action.  Jeez, people....


----------



## westwall (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...








Worried hes going to fuck up your terrorist buddies huh.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> Worried hes going to fuck up your terrorist buddies huh.


Oh poor baby~~~~~
hurt your feelings-?
iif so; please forgive me
-


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 3, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> _This was not an irrational action. Jeez, people..._.



Geeeeezzzzzz., Trump can't even spell "_irrational"_
Much less define its meaning -


----------



## Fueri (Jan 3, 2020)

Should we have removed Obama because he took out Bin Laden then, I wonder.

Ummmm, no.

He killed some asshole that has been fucking with us for years and killing our people.

Guess what, that's his fucking job.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> The people of America are deeply saddened by the loss of Human lives.​



  Most of us are much more saddened by the loss of American lives, than by the loss of the lives of murderers and terrorists.

  Embarrassingly, to most of us, there are some among us who are otherwise.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

Fueri said:


> Should we have removed Obama because he took out Bin Laden then, I wonder.
> 
> Ummmm, no.
> 
> ...



  Obama didn't actually kill Bin Laden.  It was some heroic Navy Seals that did that.

  Now, normally, this is the sort of thing for which whomever is President at the time, gets to take some credit for, but given how close this was in time to Obama's infamous _“You didn't build that!”_ remark, on the basis of the principle expressed in that remark, I think Obama should be denied any credit for taking out Bin Laden.  After all, by any rational standard, he had a lot less to do with it than those who was telling _“You didn't build that!”_ had to do with what they did, in fact, build.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...



  You sound like a surrender monkey.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...



*The people of America are deeply saddened by the loss of Human lives.*

But we're happy when terrorist assholes bite it.


----------



## Fueri (Jan 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Should we have removed Obama because he took out Bin Laden then, I wonder.
> ...




I know.  Trump didn't 'kill' this guy either.  Both gave the order, as is their role in the chain of command.  They both deserve the credit for making the call, IMO, as do those that carried out the order.  Obviously the SEALs hitting ground and performing the raid undertook the largest risks in either scenario, but as much as I was not a fan of Obama he grabbed his nuts and jumped for once, so I can't not acknowledge that much....


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


Is this a trick question? how does this approach differ from everything tried since the day after the election? what do you suggest congress do? impeach him? lol...sic a special counsel on him? lol...sic the IRS on him? lol...enlist the aid of a porn star and her sleazy lawyer? lol...spy on him? lol...


...ya know what you should do, Schiff has incontrovertible evidence that trump colluded with Russia but refuses to divulge it, subpoena that proof under the threat of imprisonment, if he insists on protecting the president jail him...

What do you think of this approach-?


----------



## xyz (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > _This was not an irrational action. Jeez, people..._.
> ...


He might put a capital letter on it.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 3, 2020)

Another good day for Mr Putin...Our moron trying  for regime   change in Iran  is a pipe dream


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> As an American; I ask you _Iranians_,
> 
> please forgive us -


what did you do now?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> iif so; please forgive me


This is like your favorite thing isn't it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> > iif so; please forgive me
> ...



It's just what he's used to.
He's forever on his knees asking for forgiveness when he cant get it up.


----------



## Hardcandy (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.​
> Anyone agree/disagree with this approach-?
> -


I personally believe *Donald Trump* is the most *fit* President, ever! 

_Well; at least in my lifetime._


----------



## westwall (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Worried hes going to fuck up your terrorist buddies huh.
> ...







Ummmm, you're the one who is freaking out clown boi


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 3, 2020)

Hardcandy said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> > *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> ...


Does mommy know U B on da puter ?


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 3, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nancy needs to lead the House in a "Death to America! Death to Israel!  America is the Great Satan!" chant


Why? Tramp chants that every morning when he wakes up and every night before he goes to bed alone.


----------



## miketx (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


What a coward traitor pos you are.


----------



## Hardcandy (Jan 3, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> > watchingfromafar said:
> ...


_No!_   And you better not tell her, _tattle-tale!_


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 3, 2020)

Hardcandy said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Hardcandy said:
> ...


I just sent her the CTRL/H code...........


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...




If your watching from afar, please back up further.... and keep going.


----------



## Hardcandy (Jan 3, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Big deal...Just who do think she's going to believe?

The _fugly tattle-tale chimp-boy_ *or* her _sweet little darling angel?_


----------



## karpenter (Jan 3, 2020)

*Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p.*

Because The People Can't Be Trusted With A Vote ?
Why Do Democrats Hate We The People And Democracy ?


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 3, 2020)

karpenter said:


> The People Can't Be Trusted With A Vote ?


Apparently that is what the Right thinks since Hillary got 3 million more votes than *R*ussian *A*gent *T*ramp.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy needs to lead the House in a "Death to America! Death to Israel!  America is the Great Satan!" chant
> ...


Hope your democrat Party has a big big going out of business Party when you go extinct this November


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 3, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Don't count your rigged elections before the Russians have hatched them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


The DNC is on record that an accurate voter database is an existential threat


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 3, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > The People Can't Be Trusted With A Vote ?
> ...



How many votes did the corrupt old sot get in the electoral college?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...



God, you're an idiot!  The Iranians who's asses you're groveling to kiss would kill you in a nano second if given the chance!


----------



## karpenter (Jan 3, 2020)

edthecynic said:
			
		

> Apparently that is what the Right thinks since Hillary got 3 million more votes than *R*ussian *A*gent *T*ramp.


Those Votes Only Came From California
Bottom Pg 3
https://elections.cdn.sos.ca.gov/sov/2016-general/ssov/pres-summary-by-county.pdf
She Can Be President Of California

 

And Here's Hillary With More Votes Than Barack Obama


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...



The people of America are not to upset over the death of this moron.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

The General got his 72 virgins............only they look like this ..........and that is why they are still virgins.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 3, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


----------



## karpenter (Jan 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> The General got his 72 virgins............only they look like this ..........and that is why they are still virgins.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 4, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


BULLSHIT!


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 4, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...


The electoral college is NOT the will of the people.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 4, 2020)

karpenter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last I checked California is still part of the USA.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



The answer is.....fewer than Trump got.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 4, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The answer is the electoral college overturned the WILL OF THE PEOPLE!


----------



## westwall (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...








Ooooh, poor triggered baby....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


Watching from a far, so where are you watching America from, Iran?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


The electoral college protected the will of the people in 30 states 
THERE I FIXED IT FOR YOU.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Another good day for Mr Putin...Our moron trying  for regime   change in Iran  is a pipe dream


pssst FYI Iran is an ally of Russia have you forgotten that?


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 4, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


And overturned the will of 69 million Americans.
Fixed it better for you!


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 4, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Another good day for Mr Putin...Our moron trying  for regime   change in Iran  is a pipe dream
> ...


And Russia is an ally of Tramp.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


More like 50 million Americans, 10 million dead people and 9 million Illegals


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



You keep trying to make people believe that, Ed but if Trump was REALLY a Russian "ally" then why would he be attacking a Russian ally?  Duh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


the 69 million had their vote counted it went towards their state electoral college vote.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


nope not true 
but a Russian would say that Russia is Trumps ally since Russia is good at subversion


----------



## petro (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


You failed to convince the 125 million who never pay attention to even vote at all.
The only will of the people is apathy since most are checked out of politics. Your crying about the EC is useless and irrelevant. 
You will lose running against Trump again, and not running for something positive that actually resonates with common Americans. Instead you chose to demonize them. Enjoy another 4 years of Trump.
You idiots are handing him the victory.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Nah.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Tramp...........another poster uses that word all the time..

LMAO..............another sock.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> The answer is the electoral college overturned the WILL OF THE PEOPLE!


USA 1016 election

Here are the final numbers:

Clinton received 65,844,610 votes, or 48.2% of the total vote.

 Trump received 62,979,636 votes, or 46.1% of the total vote. (That's a difference of 2.86 million votes.)

Here is the final popular vote count of the 2016 election just in case you want to feel bad

It was the _*Electoral College*_ that got Trump into the White House, not the U.S. citizens vote.

I think it is time for the _*Electoral College*_ to be looked at. The general public doesn’t even know what or who they are and yet they decide who will be President regardless of the popular vote.

-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 4, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is the electoral college overturned the WILL OF THE PEOPLE!
> ...



_It was the *Electoral College* that got Trump into the White House, not the U.S. citizens vote._

Just like in every other presidential election in US history?

Does CNN know about this???


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 4, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Prove it LIAR!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is the electoral college overturned the WILL OF THE PEOPLE!
> ...


The electoral college is the majority of votes for each state


----------



## edward37 (Jan 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Ed  10 million dead 9 million illegal and the pos republicans couldn't find  ONE ?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 4, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> > It was the _*Electoral College*_ that got Trump into the White House, not the U.S. citizens vote.
> ...



  Exactly as the wise men who wrote our Constitution intended.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 5, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Exactly as the wise men who wrote our Constitution intended.



In the 1800’s the popular vote was too difficult to tabulate in a timely manner and as a result the “Electoral College” was established.(assuming "they" wanted public representation)

*We are now living in the year 2020.* Technology can now easily tabulate the popular vote giving US, American citizens clear representation at the ballot box. The Electoral College is obsolete, outdated and no longer needed to choose our President and Vice President.

A _*delegate*_ is a person selected to represent a group of people in some political assembly of the _*United States” which is obsolete and should be abolished.*_

_To become the presidential nominee, a candidate typically has to win a majority of delegates. This usually happens through the party's primaries and caucuses. It's then confirmed through a vote of the delegates at the national convention.
_
* Pledged delegates*_ are elected or chosen at the state or local level, with the understanding that they will support a particular candidate at the convention_

Few Americans know who/what a delegate is or how they are selected. It wasn't covered in my government classes in public school because I know believe "they" didn't want the general public to know who and what they are.

This Must Change -


----------



## CWayne (Jan 5, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


Kaepernick?  That you, you racist bastard?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 5, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly as the wise men who wrote our Constitution intended.
> ...



_*We are now living in the year 2020.* Technology can now easily tabulate the popular vote giving US, American citizens clear representation at the ballot box._

Fraud in my hometown of Chicago, can currently only impact the EC votes of Illinois.
If we went to a straight popular vote, it could impact the country.

No thanks.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 5, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fraud in my hometown of Chicago, can currently only impact the EC votes of Illinois.



Didn't they tell you that it is your delegates that selects who will be our next President, NOT your popular vote; assuming you even vote.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> If we went to a straight popular vote, it could impact the country.



That's the idea. 
Without checking first, can you name the delegate that represented your vote-?
-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Fraud in my hometown of Chicago, can currently only impact the EC votes of Illinois.
> ...



No ones popular vote has ever elected our president.


----------



## hadit (Jan 5, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


It was never supposed to be. But we all knew that. What ARE they teaching kids in school today?


----------



## hadit (Jan 5, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Who doesn't exist. There, finished it for you.


----------



## karpenter (Jan 5, 2020)

edthecynic said:
			
		

> The electoral college is NOT the will of the people.


It's The Will Of The People Of Each State
So California Cast All It's Electoral Votes To Cover Hillary's Extra 3mil Votes
But No One Expects The Vaunted Nuanced Prog Mind
To Understand That Nuance

So Throw Another Tantrum
And Remember This Two-Time Loser:



  

So


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 5, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


This is one of THE dumbest posts I've seen on this site.  Congratulations.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 6, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fraud in my hometown of Chicago, can currently only impact the EC votes of Illinois.



Fraud in your hometown of Chicago helped get Trump in the White House
-


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 6, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> This is one of THE dumbest posts I've seen on this site. Congratulations.



And then low and behold we get your post jumping to the top of the list.
congratulations
-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 6, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Fraud in my hometown of Chicago, can currently only impact the EC votes of Illinois.
> ...



Obama's been out of office for 3 years, leave the poor guy alone.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 7, 2020)

karpenter said:


> And Remember This Two-Time Loser:



trump, trump, trump !!
my bad, trump is the three-time lose
-


----------



## watchingfromafar (Feb 20, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> _Jihadists and Chinese IP thieves are not safe as long as Trump is in the White House!_



*CrusaderFrank*_, _according to you_, Jihadists and Chinese IP thieves are not safe as long as Trump is in the White House!_

_According to the Syrian Arab Army, by September 2014 a total of 54,000 foreign jihadists had come to fight, with the largest groups being Chechens from Russia (14,000), Saudi Arabians (12,000), Lebanese (9,000), Iraqis, and Tunisians._
Foreign fighters in the Syrian and Iraqi Civil Wars - Wikipedia

This isn't like our civil war in the USA by chance. is it-?
No.  not one, not even one from either side ever used the terms f_oreign jihadists 
_
getting more & more confusing,,..,,.,.,,.,
-


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Congress needs to remove Trump a.s.a.p. *
> 
> And publicly say Trump is being removed because he is unfit to remain “president”.
> 
> ...


Hilarious!  Please do something about your hideous TDS.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > And Remember This Two-Time Loser:
> ...


Trump DID beat your beloved Hildebeast in 2016.  So who's the loser, ya knucklehead?


----------

